#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-13
<Bacta> Hai all
<snail> morning all
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<Atamira> pouring with rain here
<ibeardslee> no rain here .. unless the thick fog/mist could be classed as rain
<Atamira> was just a mist earlier this morning..now its full blown rain
<Atamira> warm tho..no breeze to speak of
<Atamira> so even tho i got soaking wet on the scooter
<Atamira> it wasnt a big deal
<ibeardslee> that does suck a bit .. pouring rain so you need wet weather gear .. but at the same time you'd rather be in shorts and t-shirt
<Atamira> yeah..i take a jacket which is about it
<Atamira> but its ok. its still humid with the rain
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> now lets hope it doesnt rain tomorrow
<Atamira> ill be screwed with no jacket, and no shoes ..heh
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=498
<thumper> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-14
<ol> 5~5~
 * ol coughs
 * Atamira deodorises ol general area of coughiness
<karora> good evening :-)
<Atamira> mornin
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> question..whats linux standard file system?..ext 2 or fat32?
<ibeardslee> ext3 ?
<Atamira> or ext3
<ajmitch> or ext4 now for a lot of distros
<Atamira> so if a external hdd is formatted in fat32..it should work on linux? specially ubuntu?
<ibeardslee> yes
<Atamira> well..then i guess im taking this back..cause its not working
<ibeardslee> is it a big drive?
<ibeardslee> because I've come across some formatted NTFS
<Atamira> naa..320gigs.
<Atamira> its a usb mobile hdd
<ibeardslee> yup
<Atamira> works on the windows machine, but not in here
<Atamira> right..off to jb hifi now that its open
<ibeardslee> that'll be fun .. because it obviously works (on windows)
<ibeardslee> you are sure it's fat32 rather than ntfs?
<ajmitch> any recent external drive I've seen is ntfs
<ajmitch> which Just Worked when plugging into my laptop running ubuntu
<Atamira> the guy at the store says its fat32
<Atamira> documentation for this thing says fat32 or ntfs
<Atamira> it works on windows only
<Atamira> neway..bbiab
 * ibeardslee nods at the knowledgable staff at places like jb hifi and dse
<Atamira> they had to find one who actually did anything on linux
<Atamira> cant be that good..cause he thought linux was formatted with fat32
<Atamira> its a standard he said
<ajmitch> it's useful having a 1.5TB external drive that I can plug in to my laptop :)
<ajmitch> in other words they looked around the store for someone who'd seen a linux cd a few years ago but who'd never run it :P
<Atamira> ajmitch, i have a 1TB one..but i wanted a smaller one to swap with friends at work so i didnt have to lug the terabyte one around
<Atamira> finding a spare power point at work is a mission
<Atamira> one of the guys had a 320gb usb external hdd
<Atamira> quite handy
<ajmitch> yeah, the ones powered from the usb port are better for mobility
<Atamira> yep.
<Atamira> neway..out for a bit
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> woot..got a new one and this one works right out of the box
<ibeardslee> kewl
<Atamira> now to change the permissions on it so i can write to it
<Atamira> ugh.too tired to do that now..
<Atamira> im going to bed
<Atamira> oh and a side note
<Atamira> that hdd is formatted in msdos
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-15
<karora> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129236621626462&w=2
<karora> That's just awesome :-)
<ajmitch> amusing
 * karora is really curious about how many eyeballs are going over the OpenBSD networking code right now...
<ojwb> and now, openbsdleaks
<ojwb> if they really tried to get backdoors into openbsd code, it's a pretty safe bet they've got backdoors into windows
<ibeardslee> and mac
<ojwb> indeed
<ibeardslee> if it is true .. that is so scarey
<ojwb> widespread use of strong crypto is quite scary if you're the fbi
<thumper> heh
<mwhudson> mmm
<mwhudson> seems just a little too closer to a security wonks wet drea^W^Wparanoid fantasy to ring true to me
<snail> karora: reading that email, i suspect that the first email has been cleverly forged by someone who knows Theo's buttons are
<snail> but it's not a bad thing if it encourages a few dozen people to pore over the code in question
<ojwb> if it is forged, the "sender" probably isn't going to be too happy
<ojwb> even if they deny having sent it, a significant number of people won't believe them
<mwhudson> on thinking about it
<mwhudson> "My NDA with the FBI has recently expired" doesn't seem very likely
<ojwb> yeah, i wondered about that
<ojwb> some NDAs probably do expire, but it seems an unlikely clause to put in if you're funding backdoors getting put in software
<snail> ojwb: commercial NDAs expire, but the NDA that i signed when I joined trimble was based on the USA DoD one (because they do/did DoD work), and it was non-terminating
<snail> any ex-VUW people who're interested in what's happening in the quad these days: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=251834&id=577341636&l=a8a320836e
<karora> Other people will be better placed to ascertain the truth of that e-mail, but it doesn't seem beyond the realm of possibility to me.
<ojwb> i could easily believe either
<ojwb> or indeed both (that the FBI paid to get a backdoor added, but that the mail is a forgery)
<mwhudson> heh
<snail> the core talent of a good troll is knowing how to keep things just within the realm of possibility
<mwhudson> that would have a certain irony
<ojwb> one of the people dropped in it by the mail has denied any FBI connections
<ojwb> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129237981610360&w=2
<mwhudson> of course he would say that!
 * mwhudson gets the popcorn
<snail> or that the FBI planted a fake email to deprive wikileaks of technical resource in the short term
<ajmitch> all so very amusing:)
<ojwb> do wikileaks rely on ipsec VPNs?
<snail> ojwb: who knows?
<ojwb> the fbi?
<snail> interesting phrase: "affiliated with or employed by the FBI" surely you're affiliated or employed by a front company, not directly by the FBI?
 * snail knows very little of the details here
<ojwb> the next two sentences suggest that's not a deliberate loop hole in though
<Atamira> eeepp..talking
<Atamira> actual talking
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> afternoon
<Atamira> its stinking hot
<hads> Sure is
<snail> Atamira: technically typing ...
<Atamira> snail, :P
 * mwhudson is reminded of http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2010/05/10/100510crat_atlarge_gladwell?currentPage=all
<Atamira> ewww..garlic flavoured chocolate
<mwhudson> (which is an extremely fun read in any case)
<Atamira> yea..could be a book
<Atamira> or even a play
<mwhudson> it's in Cryptonomicon
<Atamira> its in what?
<Atamira> ahh
<mwhudson> a book by neal stephenson
<Atamira> gotta love google
 * ajmitch should probably read that
<ajmitch> I bought it a little while ago & intended to read it :)
<mwhudson> it's fun
<mwhudson> mind you, i probably read it 10 years ago
<mwhudson> that's a bit depressing
<ojwb> no, it's good to be able to remember things you did 10 years ago
<mwhudson> i guess :)
<ojwb> well, I assume it would be
<Atamira> heh..ive read so many books over the years
<Atamira> that i dont realise ive read it till ive started reading it again
<mwhudson> i had a moment in arty bees the other week
<mwhudson> i picked up a book, nearly bought it
<mwhudson> then realized at the last minute that i'd already bought it (from arty bees, too)
<Atamira> lol
<mwhudson> then got home and realized i'd _read_ it too
<mwhudson> doesn't say too much for the book...
<Atamira> heheh
<Atamira> i hate reading a book then getting nearly to the end and realising ive already read it
<ibeardslee> I love reading a book I know I've read and can't remember how it finishes
<Atamira> ahh...arty bees sounds like the one in onehunga i used to go to..the 'hard to find bookshop' shop
<mwhudson> it's a dangerous place
<ibeardslee> you need to setup koha ;)
<Atamira> all bookshops are dangerous places for book lovers
<Atamira> koha?
 * snail works in a library = inoculation against such risks 
<ibeardslee> http://koha-community.org/
<snail> looks like greenstone is going closed source, got an email today from a waikato paralegal after my residential mailing address. the only thing i can imagine they want is my greenstone copyrights...
<ibeardslee> you could sell them for lots of $$
<snail>  ibeardslee: i have my fingerprints on a very small number of files, and they have/had a decent version control system
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> anyone else find drpobox consuming 100% of a cpu this morning?
<ibeardslee> not me
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<snail> on a sane keyoard, how do i type "Super + M" ?
<ajmitch> usually it's the key with a funny windows symbol
<ajmitch> but on a sane keyboard?
<ibeardslee> the little apple key?
<mwhudson> "the one that's not alt or control"
<Atamira> mornin
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-16
<Bacta> Hai trolls
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin !
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-17
<somebody_> nick zapzupnz
<somebody_> err
<zapzupnz> better
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-12
<ibeardslee> hmm, just had a thought that it might be getting carried away and crying over calculating repeating entries
<ibeardslee> hmm maybe not
<karora> No, not likely.
<ibeardslee> found an entry that sunbird/iceowl spits the dummy on (throws an error in the console) and doesn't load, thunderbird loads it fine.
<ibeardslee> might check to see if I can delete that entry to see what happens
<ibeardslee> karora: deleted it, works now.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> sort of feels a bit like summer so far today
<ibeardslee> overcast and some light spitting here
<ibeardslee> not very summery
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> its also overcast and light spitting here
<Atamira> sooo not summery
<thumper> mwhudson: heading up on the 27th, back 6th
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-13
<mwhudson> i guess here is not really the place to see if anyone's lost power
<ajmitch> sounds like it affects quite a bit of the north island
<ajmitch> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10772963
<chilts> we seem to be ok at the top of Willis St
<chilts> it almost seems like the NZHerald site isn't on anymore (or something in between me and them)
<chilts> stuff is reporting it fine
<chilts> NZHerald is back now
<ojwb> mine was out for hours, back now
<ibeardslee> urgle
 * ojwb wonders how badly things go if you upgrade lucid to oneiric without going through everything in between
<ajmitch> ojwb: probably badly enough
 * ibeardslee wouldn't try it
<ojwb> probably - it just seems three upgrade and reboots of a remote machine is also upping the chances of it not coming back up cleanly
<ibeardslee> would try and hold off until a beta/rc of Precise
<ojwb> that's unlikely to happen this week though, I suspect
<ojwb> do LTS to LTS upgrades actually work well in practice?
<ajmitch> they should work well enough by the first point release of the LTS :)
<ibeardslee> not done one yet
<ajmitch> which is when it's often enabled in update-manager, iirc
<ojwb> ah, that makes sense
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-14
 * ajmitch wonders if it's time to upgrade to precise yet
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: there are a couple of alpha VMs floating around at work
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> i am ultra early today
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson_> morning
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<karora> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-15
<hads> Meh, a week after shifting to IMAP+ on Evolution things have gone downhill. All of a sudden it can't remember my IMAP passwords anymore which is relatively annoying.
<ibeardslee> just the problem with passwords or IMAP+ has gone bad?
<ibeardslee> My problem I had when I tried IMAP+ was forgetting to change the port :(
<hads> Just the passwords problem, and it magically marks messages as unread when moving folders occasionally. Both problems have appeared on two different boxes.
<hads> Having a password dialog popup every few minutes is a little tedius though.
<ibeardslee> yeah that would be quite suck .. so the solution is to remember or change your passwords?
 * G hands hads a muttrc file :P
<hads> I do have a muttrc, I've just never got into CLI mail for some reason.
<mwhudson> i've never really got other the "wtf is going on" point with mutt
<ojwb> it's a pretty standard email UI
<G> I only got used to mutt after I had used irssi for a good few years, plus running mutt against local maildir is so much better than remote imap :)
<hads> I've used irssi for years, mutt not enough yet to make it stick
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> I didn't realise that Oracle had 'retired' the license for distributors to distribute Java
<chilts> I don't use or need it, but it's pretty sad
<chilts> though I guess that'll mean the openjdk will get better as people fix things (I hope)
<lifeless> hmm, whatnow?
<chilts> lifeless: just got this one sent out to Security Announce - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<lifeless> wow
<lifeless> oracle stuuupid
<ajmitch> they enjoy shooting themselves in the foot like that, since they know they'll rake in money from other places
<ibeardslee> yeap .. add that to this .. http://www.techworld.com.au/article/410298/university_accuses_oracle_extortion_lies_rigged_demo_lawsuit
<ajmitch> there's no shortage of examples of oracle being bad
<chilts> indeed
<lifeless> http://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<chilts> well, that's certainly a more interesting article
<ajmitch> the clarifications also state that for something to be marked compatible, it'll have to be derived from openjdk
<ibeardslee> which seems to imply that ubuntu announcement is not all that bad after all
<ajmitch> assuming that stuff works equally well on the oracle JDK & openjdk
<ibeardslee> this is true
<ajmitch> that oracle blog post implied that the java plugin isn't part of openjdk
<ajmitch> or at least not part of the standard
<mwhudson> not containing the browser plugin definitely sounds like a useful feature
<thumper> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> i get the strong impression that use of the java plugin has declined greatly
<ojwb> i don't have one installed, and I can't recall the last time I noticed, whereas sites nag me several times a day about not having flash
<chilts> I think Java in the browser died in around 1998 for me
<chilts> ok, maybe 1999
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> morning
<chilts> morning
<snail> Spend pretty much the entire weekend doing wikipedia stuff. now i need a weekend to recover
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<_thumper_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> mwhudson: got any plans for christmas / new year?
<thumper> tramping?
<thumper> hoping for sun?
<mwhudson> thumper: staying in a bach in the middle of nowhere
<mwhudson> thumper: you?
<thumper> christmas day and boxing day down here, then heading to wellington for 9 days or so
<thumper> rachel's family are up there
<mwhudson> ah yes
<thumper> at this stage we are going to stay with rachel's sister - all in one room
<mwhudson> i'm back on the 3rd if you want to escape the in-laws for a coffee or something :-)
<thumper> we leave the morning of the 6th
<thumper> so a coffee would be great
<mwhudson> cool
<mwhudson> i'll be working from the 4th in the cbd
<mwhudson> so just send me a text or whatever
<thumper> ok
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-10
<ibeardslee> so Stallman eh?
 * elky raises eyebrow, googles, facepalms.
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> nice long telecom broadband fault overnight, looks like it came back at work only about 20 min ago
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> formatting sd cards doesn't seem to want to work in quantal
<mwhudson>  Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<hads> I think I ran into that the other day
<hads> Was trying to use USB Creator but it kept failing so just used unetbootin
<ajmitch> mwhudson: I'd say file a bug, but I see there's already one :)
<mwhudson> ajmitch: there are already several
<ajmitch> I'm not really surprised
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-11
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> ajmitch: Emailed Snap at 10am yesterday asking for an update on ticket, no response yet.
<ojwb> perhaps their internet is down
<ajmitch> or they're trying to figure out who's actually responsible for it & coming up short
<mwhudson> telecomxtrayahoo mail?
<hads> At least they could reply with what they are up to.
<ojwb> i did some work at pipex (large-ish uk isp) many years ago and their internal network would frequently go down
<ajmitch> "sitting round, playing poker & posting on twitter"
<ajmitch> ojwb: that's a bit concerning
<ojwb> it didn't seem to surprise anyone who actually worked there, so it seems it wasn't unusual
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-12
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> Xorg is sure friends with my cpu a lot in quantal
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> Morning
<Atamira> morning
<chilts> anyone having Telecom problems still? I really don't know why people pay more for a crappy service
<chilts> anyone tried flip.co.nz? <- I just joined, should get connected on Tuesday
<chilts> get to buy data when I want it rather than lose it every month
<chilts> kinda like PowerShop for webbernet
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-14
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> noo..its saturday
<Atamira> chill out time
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-15
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-16
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> oh wait
<Atamira> afternoon
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-09
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<G> hads: oooh that does look nice
<chilts> morning
<hads> G: Huh?
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-10
<G> hads: the OrBlink, better enclosure
<hads> Oh I get you now :) 1+1=2
<hads> G: I'm just waiting on some PCBs to arrive, someone bought me out of them all.
<G> hads: I never realised how useful the notification LED on my phone was, until I had one (white for K-9 mail, Yellow for Twitter etc), this has inspired me
<G> one idea is to hang one from the ceiling where most of the family computers are, and have the colour change based on the internet connectivity status to avoid "is internet working for you" type questions
<olly> downforeveryoneorjustled.com
<G> haha!
<G> dammit, I'm still chuckling over is it down or just LED...
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> been seeing some oddness since the last kernel update in saucy
<mwhudson> anyone else?
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: what sort of oddness?
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: odd sorts of oddness
<mwhudson> laptop keyboard & trackpad not being reliable after resume
<mwhudson> networking mysteriously being "disabled"
<ibeardslee> The only real oddness I get the xorg throwing 'something went wrong do you want to report it' each morning
<ibeardslee> eww .. not getting that
<mwhudson> it's all just a bit random
<mwhudson> maybe i just dropped it one too many times :)
<ibeardslee> can you do a boot off a usb stick and see if you are seeing the same problems?
<ibeardslee> .. probably not coming out of a resume
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-11
<thumper> o/ mwhudson
<thumper> mwhudson: we have now booked tickets to come up to wellington over christmas
<mwhudson> thumper: i am going to picton over xmas :)
<mwhudson> thumper: but when are you here?
<thumper> mwhudson: hah
<thumper> come over on the 22nd
<thumper> fly back 28th I think
<mwhudson> oh ok, we don't leave until boxing day
<thumper> would be good to catch up mon or tue for a coffee
<thumper> are you working?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> to both :)
<mwhudson> but not very hard, i'm sure
 * thumper nods
<mwhudson> where are you staying?
<thumper> good think you have flexi time, eh?
<thumper> we haven't booked anything yet
<thumper> but we are bringing our dog
<thumper> so...
<thumper> this may be a challenge
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> good luck
<thumper> yeah...
<thumper> we don't need anywhere fancy
<thumper> up in palmerston north for christmas day
<mwhudson> oh so you don't necessarily need to be in the city centre
<thumper> nah
<thumper> not at all
<thumper> getting a rental car
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> beautiful day today in auckland
<olly> it was both bright sunshine and raining when I stuck my head outside earlier
<olly> in wellington
<chilts> I think the only thing to conclude there is to not stick your head outside in Wellington
<chilts> otherwise it's confusing
<mwhudson> it's pretty odd weather today
<mwhudson> i think it's to confuse the west indians
<ibeardslee> ?
<mwhudson> there's a test match happening
<ibeardslee> I din't know the West Indians played rugby ;)
<chilts> yes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Indies_national_rugby_league_team (but perhaps the wrong type of rugby in this part of the world)
<chilts> they have a sevens team however :D
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-12
<olly> himorning
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-13
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-09
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> is it?
<ibeardslee> not now
<olly> or not here
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-10
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> slightly less damp than yesterday, too
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-11
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-12
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-13
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-14
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-07
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> oh yes morning all
<olly_> imminent death of morning predicted
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-08
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-09
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-10
<olly_> morning
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<thumper> o/
<hads> morning
<atamira> good morning
<atamira> whats the weather like today? its overcast with a likely outlook of rain
<atamira> in auckland
<ibeardslee> overcast in Wgtn, but fairly bright at the moment
<olly_> and drizzling...
<ibeardslee> with blue sky
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-11
<atamira> lol im glad to not be in wellington weather .
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> sigh
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-12
<olly> mwhudson: ah yes, autocorrect "netbook" -> "network" would explain that
<mwhudson> ah netbooks, such a great idea
<mwhudson> or, possibly, the opposite
<olly> still happily using my netbook
<olly> it's nice for travel and conferences
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-18
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-12-11
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> olly: omg
